# pollen for sale?



## goneindawind (Apr 25, 2008)

any 1 kno if dey do this or if der are any companys dat sale pollen instead of seeds


----------



## karmacat (Apr 25, 2008)

Don't think there is,if your in Oz I can send you some Mystic green pollen from 2 males I have.


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 25, 2008)

im in cali lookin for somthin with mendo purps


----------



## Hick (Apr 25, 2008)

Nobody sells pollen. Mostly due to the difficulty of storage and viability.. IMO.
  But .. swapping, gifting or ANY exchange of personal information, or offers of, are strictly forbidden here.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 25, 2008)

I would just buy the seeds. Do you have a good strain of female plant that you want to cross the pollen with? If not, then why even mess with it? Seeds are easier. Pollen is too hard to keep. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 25, 2008)

goneindawind said:
			
		

> im in cali lookin for somthin with mendo purps


 
Smokey said it, just buy some mendo purps seeds and save your best male.

You can get mendo from BCseedking.com, that is what I just got, and they are highly recommended


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 25, 2008)

ive been watching your grow i wanna see how dey come out 1st i also have had my eye on bcbuddepots mendo purps also and der purple buddah but der purps is a sativa


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 26, 2008)

goneindawind said:
			
		

> ive been watching your grow i wanna see how dey come out 1st i also have had my eye on bcbuddepots mendo purps also and der purple buddah but der purps is a sativa


i have 3 friend order from b.c. bud depot 2 of them never recieved there orders not even a note saying they were confiscated. and the other one recieved it he got the purps and bluebuddah and there was only 5 in one pack and 8 in the other soposed to be 10 packs germination rate was low and the plants that made it werent nothing to brag about the purps is suposed to be a canabis cup winning strain  ya o.k. maybe a cannabis cup winner but they prob grew out hundreds of plants to find the most purp and potency cloned it like crazy and entered it


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 26, 2008)

damn i had real high hopes for does seeds i really wanted der purple buddah i dont understand y some companies r like dat


----------

